# Reflection



## farmer (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I don't go to lake without my sun glasses.
The suns reflection off the water  just kills my eyes no matter where I stand.
And there is no possible way to see into the water to see the fish because of the suns reflection.

But if I wear polarized sun glasses I can see the fish in the water, and wow what a difference it made in seeing color too.

Your camera see's reflection too.
What causes reflection, any smooth surface that comes into contact with light.
If is smooth and you have light, you have reflection.
Or lighter colored objects , like the moon reflects light to.

Not all reflection is polarized. There is also UV reflection.
For polarized reflection and UV reflection  man invented filters .
Polarized filters , UV filters an ND filters. And they are  used in photography.

Our pens have a smooth glass like surface with exotic wood under it,
much like trying to see fish in the water.

We need enough light to see the natural color of the fish, but we also need to see through the glassy smooth surface that is covered with reflection of light.
Called by a few different names Reflection, glare, white out , take your pick because your not going to be able to see through it or past without knowing a little science.

If the surface is smooth enough like a chrome bumper or the surface of your pen reflection is 100%/

If you move the light away the reflect gets less, if I move the light closer the reflection gets brighter It is a equal .
I was contracted to go in and work on some equipment in a open pit gypsum mine. The gypsum was pea sized white crystals, and there was no to get away from the reflection.
Which should make you think about color of back drops how many lights, how you defused the light and if you plan on filtering out polarized reflection.
Basic Product Photography studio

It is possible to change angles in some cases. < family of angles >
Angle of light, subject and camera

It is a must that we can control angle of light to the subject.
It is also a must that we have enough light to see shape and color.
Here is the problems.  
We need light but not all the reflection.
To control reflection you need polarized filters.
Polarized filers not only filter  polarized rays but also the light brightness. Just like sun glasses.
So you need even more light  and you are producing more reflection.
In the end you will end up with some very bright lights that have been defused and polarized.

All off this info came from the Book Light science and Magic.
This a must have information on artificial lighting.

Tools used to control reflection.
Soft light
Family of angles,
CPL or a polarized filter over your lens.
Linear polarized film over your lights.

There is a technic call Cross polarization were professional photographers photograph priceless painting and fine exotic furniture that has a glass like finish over the surface of the wood.
This is the technic I use. 
It works well but it take lights that will over power the sun.

Most bright lights put out allot of heat. 
If you use continuous tungsten lighting, beware they get very hot. and put out a yellowish spectrum.
And normally the professional have cooling fans on these lights 

Continuous florescent lighting is some what soft because its normally used with longer shutter speeds  and puts out a cool  blue spectrum. Most  florescent bulbs do not get hot enough to be a fire hazard.

Its best not to mix artificial lighting because of  different color spectrums that different kinds of bulbs emit. 
Using a Cross polarization technic is possible by using hi power flash lights with tissue and  Linear polarized film over the lights and a CPL on your lens.
There is allot more to lighting and reflection but I wanted to make every aware of some of the hurtles that they face with photographing glassy wood products.
It seems like a internal struggle between enough light but not washing out your photo with glare or reflection.   


Farmer


----------



## edstreet (Jan 21, 2014)

Use of filters for this purpose is more often a bad thing.  I have well demonstrated results that does not employ filters of any form and to change angles all it takes in most cases is a simple step to the left/right/front/back to remove most any reflections.


----------



## farmer (Jan 21, 2014)

*Filters*



edstreet said:


> Use of filters for this purpose is more often a bad thing.  I have well demonstrated results that does not employ filters of any form and to change angles all it takes in most cases is a simple step to the left/right/front/back to remove most any reflections.


.


A Bad thing ?       I if I was to work on your car and said the head lights are a bad thing would you remove them ?  
Using polarized filters to remove un wanted glare from our pictures is not a  bad thing?    Its just a different technic. 
 In this case it allows massive light and the option to move the pen in any angle you desire with out being blinded by unwanted  reflection  and glare..........
You have to photograph your pens at certain angles and under low lighting to control reflection.
Just as you stated above.
I don't, I let the filters do the job and only worry about focus  color and shadows. 
Not only that but you can only control some of  reflection on any round surface.
Here is the test, take one of your pens that have a glassy finish on it and place it under a dime lamp. 

Is there a shinny line of reflection  ( yes )    cause of reflection is smooth surface and  UV and Polarized ray's. 
No matter where you move the pen under the light you get reflection....

This technic offers the freedom to photograph your pens at any angle.
And the chance to really see the color.




farmer


----------



## edstreet (Jan 21, 2014)

I use very intense light levels and have very low amounts of glare. In many cases none at all.    Also no filter. Filters can remove data that you need and want to see in the blank 


Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## farmer (Jan 21, 2014)

edstreet said:


> I use very intense light levels and have very low amounts of glare. In many cases none at all.    Also no filter. Filters can remove data that you need and want to see in the blank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 

WHERE ?
In the pictures you posted of your photo tent wasn't intense lighting?
Did you switch ? 

There is (no known lighting source) that doesn't emit reflection................
None ............ Even a little speck of light emits reflection on any smooth surface................... it is a equal relationship.

There is no possible way to  avoid glare on any  cylinder shaped object with a smooth surface........... no matter how you turn it.

Quote  
In many cases none at all.  (AS in not reflection at all ED )

Post your many pictures of pens with no glare or reflection.

Farmer.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jan 22, 2014)

"Continuous florescent lighting is some what soft because its normally used with longer shutter speeds and puts out a cool blue spectrum."

What does shutter speed have to do with how harsh or "soft" the light is? Aren't you dismissing full spectrum bulbs?


----------

